# Describe this relationship



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Olive is a "not dog - small animal" killer, which means, if is is not a dog and it it small, she will try to kill it! Make sure Winston is safe and happy around Bobby. I hope they become friends if they are not allready.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like a beautiful relationship complicated only by that pesky prey/chase drive.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sounds like a beautiful relationship complicated only by that pesky prey/chase drive.


That’s a perfect explanation !!!😊
The prey/chase drive has definitely been a pesky thing. What’s even funnier is I had wanted a rescue greyhound for years and almost adopted one but then decided against it because of prey drive! While many are cat friendly there is no guarantee. I read white cats can be a trigger. So we decided on a Spoo puppy. 🤣 I guess I was pretty naive about poodle prey drive. It’s all pretty good though, as you can see. It was just more than I expected.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Sounds exactly like what is going on around here with my cat and Phoebe! I say they act just like several sisters that I know!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> That’s a perfect explanation !!!😊
> The prey/chase drive has definitely been a pesky thing. What’s even funnier is I had wanted a rescue greyhound for years and almost adopted one but then decided against it because of prey drive! While many are cat friendly there is no guarantee. I read white cats can be a trigger. So we decided on a Spoo puppy. 🤣 I guess I was pretty naive about poodle prey drive. It’s all pretty good though, as you can see. It was just more than I expected.
> View attachment 471907


Bobby's such a good boy.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

He is a good boy, most of the time. 😉 We are still working on certain things though.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

A good example of nature vs nurture I suppose. Nurture says dont chase the cat, nature says chase it! I guess its the movement which triggers the drive. Also makes sense that it happens in the evening when he is tired. 

Who hasnt snuck into the kitchen for an unhealthy snack at 11pm? Even when you promised yourself to eat better? Its a lot harder to keep your basic instincts in check when you are tired. Inhibitions take work and energy to maintain. 

This is also why i have decided not to get a cat even though I love them. They have a long lifespan and I promised my SO that we will get a fox terrier in the next 10 years or so. Plus I have gerbils, if we have prey driven dog, a cat and gerbils we would essential have an entire food chain in our house 😂


----------

